# Bulding a pc



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

HI, i want to know if the parts ive chosen for my new pc will be compatible together:

Graphics: EVGA EV-76PASIV Geforce 7600GT 256MB w/TV
Motherboard: Intel DQ965GFEKR w/VGA+Sound+SATA+Firewire+1GB Lan+Raid& PCI Express(DDR2)
RAM: at least 1gb DDR2-800
Speed: 1.6ghz 800MHz/1M Dual Core
Hard disk: already have a 80gb one from my old pc
Sound card: Creative SB Audigy Value 7.1(its a pci card)
Case: Enlight EN-4205 350W ATX Case for P4 Silver Black Toolless

Sorry i'm not too knowledgable on hardware issues so I just want to know if my current p4 3ghz chip which is on an old board that doesnt support dual core, can it be used on a dual core board?I mean can you only fill up one slot on a dual core board or do you have to fill up both?Does the intel motherboard i chose support sli?
The graphics card has 256mb ddr3, can this conflict with the motherboards which supports ddr2?


----------



## Koroush (Jul 26, 2007)

You missed CPU name.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

whoops sorry
Pentium 4 LGA-775


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Plz can anyone tell me if this setup is compatible.Just a yes or no.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

marc_89 said:


> I mean can you only fill up one slot on a dual core board or do you have to fill up both?


A dual core board has one slot for a cpu.
Unless you mean a dual processor board.............


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL he thinks that a dual-core processor is two separate components.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

oh ok i just checked it up and got the difference, so will it be compatible?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes mate it should be.  But wait a tiny bit longer for someone a bit more techie than me to answer. Never tried a dual-core board with a Pentium 4.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks Jr-FOG-Mikey, guess ill just wait for the experts to asnwer.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Come on experts, just a simple yes/no answer?

Marc, you tried googling it?


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

where are the experts


----------



## ViRtUaLvIrUs101 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, that board does support pentium 4. It supports both 533 and 800mhz fsb and seeing as you have the p4 3.0ghz it is probally 800 mhz but im not sure. anyways that will work and your ram will run at 800 also and you will be set. Although i think that you should go with a dual-core. They are way better but whatever, the point is you dont HAVE to if you dont want to. and no your video card wont conflict with anything. But seriously, if you are going to spend a decent amount of money on building a pc than get the dual-core. I just looked at your hardware and its pretty good. Your cpu will be your weak spot.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks man, i am getting a dual core processor, and the sound card is pci will it work on a motherboard which supports pci express?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Of course.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

May I reccomend Core 2 Duo

Clock speed isn't everything

Almost all Core 2 duo's are faster then Pentium D's

Also they are much cooler then there older brothers


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

@Tyrion. I am sure marc has thought about it. But I think he has run out of money. 

@marc. No problem, glad to help. I did not build my PC, I bought it and completely re-built it.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Alright you guys got me confused again, whats the difference between core 2 duo and dual core?Is there even a difference?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Same thing.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up o7clarkm, thats what im getting Tyrion .


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry to confuse this situation more, but dual core and core 2 duo are not the same thing.

"Dual-core" is a term that refers to you having two processor cores in your PC, which in this case would mean two cores stuck together inside one processor chip.

"Core 2 Duo" is a brand name of a type of Intel processor which features dual-core technology.

As such, you can have a Dual-core processor made by AMD (competitor to Intel), which would be referred to as an x2 processor (as far as I know), or alternatively you could have an Intel Pentium D, which was at one point a Dual-core processor made by Intel that featured two Pentium 4 processors (the predecessors to Core 2 Duo) on the same chip, which are Dual-cores, but not Core 2 Duos.

You can get some extremely cheap Core 2 Duo processors these days, so if cost is a restrictive issue, entry level options such as the e2140 or the e2160 could be worth considering. At the moment, the Core 2 Duo processors have very good performance, and will work in a motherboard supporting the LGA775 connection for processors.

I hope I haven't made this too confusing, just trying to clear things up


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Ah I didn't know that in my past experience. Thanks. 

Wooooot! I have dual-core!


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

ahh its clear now thanks snootyjim


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Say im going to get this: 2.20 GHz - E4500 800MHz/2M Core 2 Duo this will only be 2.2ghz not 4.4ghz right?
Can this be better than a normal pentium 4 3ghz?I mean i know it probably is but its less ghz?


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

That indicates that each core runs at 2.2ghz, but you always quote it as just 2.2ghz.

Now, although the speed might be lower, speed is not everything. The new technology used in the Core 2 Duo processors means that despite having a lower clock speed, it will actually work significantly faster than an old Pentium 4.

That should be an excellent processor for you in my opinion.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

Even this Core 2 Duo should run circles around your pentium 4


----------



## edgar818 (May 9, 2005)

Heyyyyy i recently built a cor 2 duo e4500 and it was EXTREMELY FASTTT, you should consider at least a 400 watt power supply, 350 is very low for that video card, and it will give problems, other than that your alright as long as your motherboard and cpu are same socket, and suport eeach other


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up guys, just one more question, i've seen 8600's at the same price as 7600's.I've heard the 8600's have better shader capabilities so should i go for one of them?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh defiantly.

Go for the GTS. It is better than the GT.


----------



## edgar818 (May 9, 2005)

go for the 8 series definitaly. just nothing below the 8600


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

alrite i think ill get a 8600gt, its cheaper than the gts and i can overclock it to near 8600gts performance.Will i be compatible with the motherboard im getting?I heard sli on vista isnt as effective as on xp yet so does that mean that a single card will perform better on xp than on vista?Oh and what about power supply?is it the the 350w on my case?And how much power would i need to suppoer this sytem?I chcked the motherboard on intels website and it says its got onboard graphics.Does that mean i cant install a graphic card on it and disable the onboard one?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

marc_89 said:


> alrite i think ill get a 8600gt, its cheaper than the gts and i can overclock it to near 8600gts performance.Will i be compatible with the motherboard im getting?I heard sli on vista isnt as effective as on xp yet so does that mean that a single card will perform better on xp than on vista?Oh and what about power supply?is it the the 350w on my case?And how much power would i need to suppoer this sytem?I chcked the motherboard on intels website and it says its got onboard graphics.Does that mean i cant install a graphic card on it and disable the onboard one?


Yes.

Doesn't matter.

No, get a new PSU, 430W minimum.

No it does not mean that.

The BIOS will automatically switch from the onboard graphics.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

07clarkm said:


> ...................
> 
> The BIOS will automatically switch from the onboard graphics.


Hi 07clarkm 
Are you sure about that?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Did some research and I am still rightish. Some onboard graphics cards do not automatically get overridden:

"The HP Pavilion cannot have the integrated graphics disabled in the BIOS. This can be frustrating if you are trying to do what your new graphics card manual says."

But some do:

"The BIOS should detect the presence of the installed graphics card and disable the graphics controller integrated into the 82810/DC-100 or 82810e/DC-100 GMCH."

So yes. I am pretty sure about that.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks for that but i i was thinking i could get a 800 watt ups (and im gonna need one anyway cause the power in this country is ****)won't that act as a power supply?Besides its way cheaper than other power spplies ive seen.Back to graphic cards,would you recommend your one 07clarkm because on the benchmarks ive seen its performed better than the 8600gt though the gt might be better for dx10 games right?Whats the radeon equivalent to the gt, is it better, cheaper etc...


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

You are getting confused with my Pro and the XTX 1950! Do not get the 1950 Pro, it blows! The XTX is a kick *** card though and does beat a 8600GT/GTS.

The XTX is a DX10 card.

What is a 800W ups?

Mikey.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

ups:An uninterruptible power supply (UPS), also known as an uninterruptible power source or a battery backup is a device which maintains a continuous supply of electric power to connected equipment by supplying power from a separate source when utility power is not available.
Do you think i could get a case without a power supply and plug the cpu and monitor directly into it?
google it if you want check about it...


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

So im gonna have to buy a sufficient psu?Isn't there any other option?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

Check for efficency of power supply

That can make a lot of differnce

If possible aim for eighty percent


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

I used psu calculator, my system would require about 270 watts without a monitor. I've got a 17 inch crt monitor, how many watts does that draw? I check google and couldn't find anything.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

There's very little point in a 8600 in SLI mode in my opinion... they're designed more for media centre PCs than gaming machines


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah i know but im on a budget.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe, but 2 8600GTs cost around the same as one 8800GTS, and I'd take the GTS any day


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont plan on getting them in sli, maybe later but like you said theyre weak in sli so i'll probably just upgrade to a better card then.Anyway if you plug a monitor into a ups directly will it draw power from the ups?


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never used one, but if you plug something into a UPS, it will draw its power from the UPS unless there is some function you can enable to tell it not to.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks and one more thing if i'm gonna build the pc all on my own do the wires i'll need inside the case all come with the parts im buying?


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys any help with the wires?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

They will come with the parts.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

allrite for getting a proccessor which would u recommend:
2.20 GHz - E4500 800MHz/2M Core 2 Duo for 148$
or
2.13 GHz - E6420 1066MHz/4M Core 2 Duo for 197$
or
2.33 GHz - E6550 1333MHz/4M Core 2 Duo for 179$

and how the hell can the 3rd option be cheaper than the 2nd?It seems to better in every way


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh and why is (no company provided) 1gb of ddr2-800mhz for 37$ while 1gb kingston ddr2-800mhz for 58$?
is there an actual difference or just because its kingston it costs more?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

There are many different variambles

Post the URL for both and I will beabletotell you why!


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

its http://pcandparts.com/ then check product catalog


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

no details are provided on the site but can the kingston ones actually give me better performance?


----------

